# Beautiful knitting patterns



## wish3765 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was searching around on the net and ran across this awesome site.
http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Some beautiful dollies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, this is wonderful. So many goodies.


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

I would love to crochet like that. Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have actually knit a couple of those! They are beautiful!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Me too! I have knit two of them.


----------



## wish3765 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think they are so beautiful but I have only crocheted dollies. I have not kitted in the round like that yet but I am going to try.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dorisb said:


> I would love to crochet like that. Thanks


These lovely doilies are all knitted!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Perfect incentive to try knitting with thread rather than crocheting. Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

beautifull.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

They are really beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## irishokie (May 21, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wish I had the time to do some of these but I'm so busy with all my other projects.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow! Thank you for posting.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

what a great site, I'm hoping to make some doilies into a chandelier, has anyone done that?


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

beautiful doilies !!!!

have never made one of these but would like to try...

any pattern suggestions for a beginner? :?:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Another couple patterns to add to the "someday" list that keeps growing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Putting some of these on my bucket list. Got to learn to do this kind of knitting. Thank you for the link.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Couldn't find the actual patterns how do I do that I would like to knit them


----------



## Woolywitch (Sep 29, 2012)

I recently knitted one of these for my niece for a wedding gift. I made it as an afghan with white yarn and 5mm needles. If I knew how to add a picture I would show you. Aitch


----------



## brookhousej (Feb 17, 2013)

They are gorgeous but it doesn't have what kind of thread or yarn or the size of needles. Does anyone know that??


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

brookhousej said:


> They are gorgeous but it doesn't have what kind of thread or yarn or the size of needles. Does anyone know that??


You would choose your needles and yarn, and that will change the size of doily.


----------



## brookhousej (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! They are beautiful.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

I've knitted two of these in baby yarn -- they make gorgeous baby afghans [the judge at our county fair agreed!!]


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

kipper said:


> I've knitted two of these in baby yarn -- they make gorgeous baby afghans [the judge at our county fair agreed!!]


Oh wow! You made them for Baby Afghans.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's a picture of one of them... no special yarn -- just using up some i found in the stash and i ran out before i could complete the full pattern! I'm guessing it would be more dramatic in a single color -- better pattern definition.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I can see why thy are prize winners.


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Pattern Pleeeease?????


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

The pattern is included in a list at the site wish3765 provided when opening this topic: http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html

Click on "MOMMES LYSEDUG" in the list of patterns on the right.

Or maybe one of the others.... there are so many really pretty options!


----------

